# How many arrows these days?



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I only get to shoot once a week in the winter. In the summer I can shoot a bit more, but not like back in the day. I find that around the 60 arrow mark my groups start blowing up and shooting more arrows becomes a frustrating waste of time. I would like to keep shooting, but due to my limited range time I am not getting myself built up as I would like.

Just curious, how many arrows are you shooting these days while still maintaining a decent level of accuracy?

Automan


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't shoot a set number of arrows in practice. In the winter I practice indoors. I shoot until I miss an X (on a 5 spot target) then rest for a few minutes. Then I shoot until I miss the white then rest for a few minutes. Then I shoot until I miss the white and rest some more. I repeat this until I run out of time. IMHO, forcing yourself to shoot a set number of arrows when you are already fatigued causes (at least it does for me) bad habits. I'd rather shoot 50 great shots and quit while feeling good about myself than shoot 75 shots where the last 20 were all over the place and leave the range angry at myself.

In the summer, my practices are a lot more specific as far a range and targets go. I try to take notes and remember where I struggled/dropped points on the last 3D shoot and incorporate that into my practice sessions. (range estimations, low light, bright light, wind etc) I also make sure to get some long range practice in at least once a month too. (80-120 yards)

Remember, practice doesn't make perfect. Perfect practice makes perfect!


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

The first thing I taught my son was don't program mistakes. I shoot everyday with few exceptions. I try to shoot outside all year but will go inside if the weather requires it. Some days I shoot just 20 or 30 arrow other days I shoot hundreds. I've learned to shoot lower poundage with compound, trad recurve and Olympic recurve. If I'm tired, not feeling well or I can't figure out what wrong when something is wrong, I stop. There are days I just need to stretch out or try new equipment, days when I working on my A game and days when a walk in the woods for 3d practice round makes sense. It's always about quality, relaxation and fun. 
N


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

When it's warm I try to shoot at least every other day from 50, 40, 30 & 20 yds & usually a minimum of 10 from each distance. If I'm going to shoot a Field (112 arrows) or a 900 rounds (90 arrows) I will try & shoot a complete round of the tournament I plan to shoot. 3-Ds are fun family things & 30 or 40 arrows at them is a breeze. If I'm going to shoot the Field Nationals or NFAA Target championships, I shoot lots for 3-4 weeks b/4 the shoot if possible.. Outdoor field, 28 targets & 112 arrows sepertes the men from the boys for sure.. My 2 Darton compounds are set on 60#s & the Longbow is 50#s. I'm 1/3 of the way to 77..


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Automan, I don’t shoot a set number. I shoot to condition my muscle memory and avoid injuries. Right now I am fixated on a single goal and that is shooting in the 2019 Lancaster Archery Classic in Barebow Recurve division. I am setup and tuned for 18m and will shoot this at least every other day weather permitting. I doubt seriously if I will shoot anything else this year nor any other indoor matches. Yeah I know this may sound boring to most but I like having achievable goals that progress can be measured and within my abilities. I have two separate 18m target setups out back and that is pretty much where you’ll find me this year rattling aluminums every other day till the end of January.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a short range set up in the backyard. Targets of 20, 30, and 45yds., try to shoot 30 - 50 arrows daily if the weather allows.


----------



## Bbshooter (Mar 2, 2018)

Jimde, that’s impressive. I’ll be seeing you in 2019&#55356;&#57337;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Indoors for me in the bad weather months. Try to get 30 or 40 arrows a day but don't always make it. 13f yards in the man cave (read: basement) . Weather warms up and I'll get outside and shoot more provided the wind doesn't blow me off the hill.


----------



## gunfighter48 (Sep 17, 2017)

I live near Seattle WA so winter is cold and wet!! I belong to an indoor range with 20 yard targets. I'm 70 yrs old and working my way for 40lbs to 50lbs pull weight. I have bad knees, back, and left hip. I can shoot for about 1.5 - 2 hrs, which gets me around 40 - 60 arrows. I only get to shoot about twice a month. I've got a new Hoyt Hyperforce 40 - 50 lb bow on the way. I'm very excited about it and very impatiently waiting for it to bet here!! Should get it in the next 2 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Bigboom338 (Feb 22, 2017)

I try to shoot at least 2 days a week in the winter, much more in the spring, summer fall. Anywhere from 50 to 100+ arrows. I am lucky enough to work next to the NFAA HQ in Yankton SD, so I have access to awesome indoor and outdoor ranges. Looking forward to the 3D pit to dry out so I can shoot outdoor distance.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bigboom338 said:


> I try to shoot at least 2 days a week in the winter, much more in the spring, summer fall. Anywhere from 50 to 100+ arrows. I am lucky enough to work next to the NFAA HQ in Yankton SD, so I have access to awesome indoor and outdoor ranges. Looking forward to the 3D pit to dry out so I can shoot outdoor distance.


You're lucky for living that close to a great facility...but I don't know about those South Dakota winters.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Bbshooter, Getting back on the “archery horse” after my long layoff from it, BB recurve indoors seems the perfect fit. The equipment is reasonable in costs(comparatively to the other classes), low draw weights are less of a disadvantage fitting some of my physical limitations, 18m indoor is a short enough walk on flat terrain to be accomplished as much as needed, I can see a arrow point and the yellow at 18m without difficulty, perfection is a goal but not a essential to be competitive, Lancaster is about 40 minutes away from my home, I really enjoyed those I met this year up at the Classic who shoot BB as a spectator there, fingers and no sight is how I started this ride in the early 60’s, etc.... As long as I take it easy and don’t push myself or over train hopefully I will avoid skeletal or muscular issues that often occur when getting back into archery and work my way up to a level of performance I can live with. Winning the Classic is not my goal (would like to make it to the elimination rounds but not a priority) participating and being a positive representative piece of the rapidly growing revival of B.B. target archery today in such a setting is. If I can keep them all on MY paper and enjoy the time on and off the line with other like minded archer’s I will of won and achieved my goal’s. 

I hope to see you there Bbshooter I am sure you will recognize me because just look for the old guy with a “deer in the headlights” look on his face with a smile that won’t go away. The last formal archery competition I shot in at this level was the Atlantic City Classic’s and that was in Bowhunter Unlimited and NAA field crossbow. So as you can see it’s been a long time and I am enjoying the journey on the road back more than it’s destination.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Indoors in winter 70 to 100 6 days a week, during the summer 4+ hours 4 to 5 days a week. being doing that since 2009
when I retired.


----------



## banzaiengr (Mar 13, 2013)

Once I get tired if I have more time to shoot I move into 10 yd. and just work on form.


----------



## Bbike (May 24, 2016)

I shoot everyday at my basement 15 yard target 30-50 arrows per session. Once or twice a week I shoot 60 or so arrows at my outdoor 20 - 50 targets


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I shoot 50 to 60 when the weather is good, since I am mostly a 3D shooter and the max I can shoot in my yard is 35 yards, I only shoot 1 arrow and pull, try to simulate the time between shots at a 3D. I can shoot in my garage when the weather is bad, 8 yards max. I shoot at 3/8" dots and try to keep in inside the dot working on form. I am self employed and work at home, so I can shoot throughout the day when I'm not busy which makes it very enjoyable! Think I will go shoot!


----------



## Reno (Jun 4, 2002)

I shoot most every day for 2-3 hrs. That translates to somewhere between 100-200 arrows. I usually shoot until I find myself not concentrating properly and my mind starts wandering. I'm 65 yrs. old.


----------



## Dustoff707 (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm nearly 72 and my routine the past 4-5 years is to shoot 3-4 times per week, usually not more than 20 arrows, totally focused on good shot execution. For the last 2-3 months I've had discomfort in my bow arm elbow and upper forearm. :sad: It was so painful this week that I didn't think I could draw, and quit after 4 arrows. Bow is hung up--giving it 2-3 weeks to see if things improve and if not-headed to the orthopedic doc--


----------



## nemobass (Mar 4, 2018)

I just started shooting this year. Bought an old Hoyt Hypertec and started shooting for exercise (bored sitting inside during winter). I have an outside range a couple of miles up the road. I try to shoot 40 to 60 arrows each day weather permitting. I now have an Alphamax 32 and I love it. I'm 60.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

I am between 73 yrs old and death, been shooting not quite a year and shoot between 36 to 60+ arrows a day depending on weather and muscle soreness. I shoot at varying distances between 10 and 30 yds. In summer I shoot 3D and target and in winter just targets both outdoors and indoors. In summer at a local range I enjoy shooting at 40 and 50yd targets- gotta love frustration and lessons learned at those distances.


----------



## csalodge (Jun 12, 2014)

woof156 said:


> ...In summer at a local range I enjoy shooting at 40 and 50yd targets- gotta love frustration and lessons learned at those distances.


Couldn't agree more. I learn so much more about how bad I am at 40+ than at 20 yards... I'm not sure I qualify for "senior archer" but I'm sure knocking on the door of the Senior Lodge. I'm 57. I shoot 2-3 times per week about 30 arrows at 65lbs. draw weight. Mostly I shoot at 40-60 yards to keep my humility. If I didn't have to drive 20 minutes to my range I'd shoot more. With each passing year I realize the value of shooting one arrow, resting and then another. Not sure why it's so hard to wait between shots but old habits die hard. At some point I'll reduce my draw weight so I can shoot more arrows but I don't want the young bucks at my camp to bust my chops...


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

csalodge said:


> Couldn't agree more. I learn so much more about how bad I am at 40+ than at 20 yards...
> 
> I have both a 40# and 38# bow, no way I could shoot a 65#er for more than a few arrows. Have to listen to muscles when they talk for sure. 50yd for me at my draw wt are fun to shoot but since I shoot BB my aim is high and really lots of scattered arrow groups. 40yds is a bit better but yeah you learn the little things you do wrong at those distances and it really helps improve your closer shots. Can't imagine shoot 70 yds where and eyelash variance would put you off by over a foot.


----------



## Propknut (Apr 8, 2018)

Try to shoot 3 days a week, about 200 arrows each session. Current draw weight of 42#.


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

I usually shoot a couple of times per week. Never a set amount. If I am shooting well, it will be more than when I am not shooting well. There has been days when I have only shot 2-5 arrows. If I am not "feeling it", I hang it up until next time. Then there are days that I may shoot 50, but that is very odd for me to shoot that many. Usually around 25-35 per session.


----------



## Colobull (Apr 12, 2018)

I practice because I bow hunt elk. I'm old enough to realize that every draw may be my last (something might blow). My body is telling me that my knees will give out before my shoulders. I have a 22 yd indoor range, and seldom shoot more than 20 in a given session. Likewise with the occasional 40-70 yards out back. I focus on quality, not quantity. The first shot is the only one that really counts for me.


----------



## gfelty (Feb 11, 2018)

I only shoot a couple times a week. I shoot around 24 arrows each time.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

As the weather improves my shooting increases. Even though I shoot everyday all year long this time of year I'm most active and might have a couple of shooting sessions a day. I've been enjoying traditional & Olympic recurve over compound more this year than ever before. A typical day is over 100 arrows 5 or 6 times a week with 40 or 50 on days when time is an issue. 
A walk on the clubs 3D course is usually a practice session from all color steaks after a warm up session on target butts. Translation, well over a 100 shots daily. It's usual for me to work on something or test something new before or after a club session. 
N


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've just begun the process of building back up after a long layoff. Saturday, I shot 12 arrows and Sunday, I shot 15 arrows. There doesn't seem to be any soreness or pain, so tonight I'll probably shoot 20 or so. The plan is to build up to 150 arrows a day, six days a week. My primary focus is target archery, so I have to put in a lot of string time to build up. IMO the harder part is building up mentally to maintain focus for that many arrows. The physical part, while difficult and time consuming at my age, will be relatively simple.

Allen


----------



## divingdad (Mar 17, 2018)

Recently switched from lefty to right hand shooter. Going to indoor range 2-3 nights a week. Shoot between 30-50 each session.


----------



## Colobull (Apr 12, 2018)

This thread has inspired me to de-clutter the indoor range & get back into shooting more regularly. Thanks! A dozen on Sunday. Six today. Seventeen dead elk, and "the one that got away"... (about midway thru the Sunday shoot) Another reason I don't shoot a lot is to reduce wear & tear on my bow. And strings and cables are getting a bit pricey.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I get close to 100+a day on average. Most days it's on the back porch blind baling in sets of 20. Two or three days a week its longer sessions of 50 plus on the range, in addition to a few sets in the house. Trying to build up strength after a shoulder rebuild (nine months so far). 

No pain.


----------



## Colobull (Apr 12, 2018)

3 tonight. The elk are in trouble if I can just get them to stand still, in the open, at 20 yards.


----------



## Colobull (Apr 12, 2018)

I got back into the "every other day" routine - thanks to this reminder. I was beginning to go too far between shoots. Still keeping it at 6-12 per "session". Shot the first "golfball" equivalent group in a while (3 spot).


----------



## SARose (May 31, 2015)

At 73 yrs I practice 4 or 5 times a week, indoor and outdoor. I usually shoot 60 arrows in practice. I need to have enough stamina to shoot 72 arrows at indoor matches and 102 arrows at outdoor matches. I shoot lower draw weights, 36 compound and 28-30 recurve. they are enough to get the job done without overtaxing my muscles.


----------



## 3xshooter (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm in my mid 50's and find myself shooting less arrows than previous years but try to make each one count. Keep a journal to remind myself what to remember regarding good and bad form. I also shoot more on good days but less on the days that aren't so worthy of repeating!


----------



## Dr.Winston (Mar 19, 2018)

AutoMan; When I was still active shooting outdoor F.I.T.A. rounds 80m, 60m, 50m, 30m I would always shoot in practice the same number of arrows that I needed to complete for that shoot. Or if I'm just doing indoor 300 round shoots, I'd shoot that many plus a dozen more. With that said, my coach (Vic Berger) would always say, it's better to shoot a dozen PERFECT shots, than 60 crappy shots! So, I'd suggest shoot until you feel your form falling apart then STOP! Although I've been shooting for 49 years, as my body ages, I need to shoot smart yet perfect instead of shooting too much and getting tired. Then accuracy goes by the way side as you know. Stay at it, and DON'T give up!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with Dr. Winston. I'm nearing 77, starting 62nd year of Archery/bowhunting. I have no problem shooting a 112 arrow Field round or a 90 arrow Target 900 yet today. But, if you start to tire practicing, stop & begin another day.. I like to shoot the same number of arrows practicing at home & the same distances if possible as my upcoming shoot. I do the standard, 1st end practice & then the score part but concentrate more on making each shot the best I can & not worry about scoring. Enjoy it, don't make it stressful...


----------



## D T Perry (Nov 19, 2016)

I live in the country, so I can shoot any time I find the time or inclination. It surprises me how many posts on here mention their aliments. Lets face it, you are not as young as you used to be, but if you cry about that shoulder, leg, eye sight all the time they become an excuse or a crutch. I shoot a dozen arrows some days, 30 or so others. just depends on what I feel like. Some days I sit on the porch and drink tea while petting the dog. Enjoy your later years. Live a little. Relax.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I got serious about 7 years ago with trad gear. I shot everyday. Never counted but was obsessed with improving so I could hunt with trad gear. To be honest i shot too much. developed some bad habits and put a lot of wear and tear in these 65 year old shoulders. I have cut way back. Shoot a 3D course every Tuesday and throw in a few arrows during the week. Like the previous poster I only shoot to hunt. Got to think about the long term.


----------



## reeltime (Jan 20, 2011)

Shoot 30 to 45 arrows per day averaging 5 days a week (winter). As the days get longer and warmer I'll increase my shooting to 50 to 75 arrows per five days. It's not a job but about enjoyment and relaxation . Happy Shooting


----------



## smez (Nov 29, 2004)

Not near as much as I should, but love those pics of you guy shooting those long bows. Nice


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll be 70 this year and right now I'm battling a good cold. Even when I cough my lower back feels like I'm getting hit by a truck. I should be good for about 25 or 30 shots today. Yesterday was 50. I've got a bow coming today so I might find myself shooting more. I like to be in the 40 to 50 per day range.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

At 73, I am now a target archer that hunts very little anymore. I also believed in 60 good shots when I practice. Last weekend we shot our Senior Olympics at the PSE factory in Tucson. 90 arrows right. We shot 2 practice ends prior to the 60, 2 practice ends prior to the 50, and 1 practice end prior to the 40 for a total of 120 arrows. My arms were very tired. I didn't think I was going to finish. I am going to start shooting more arrows during practice.

This was my first tournament except for Vegas last year since my stroke 18 months ago. Vegas last year was very disappointing but should do better this year. Only 36 arrows a day is doable. But I am increasing the number of shots during practice like to 100 a day. In my case strength is more important than skill.


----------



## SDb0huntr (Nov 8, 2017)

Boy,,,I would like to do some competitions,so I need to shoot more. Just retired and this thread has inspired me to shoot more, a lot more.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I shot trad hunting gear for over 30 years and it put some wear and tear on my shoulders. Those of you who shoot/shot stickbows know it takes a significiant amount of continuous training to stay in top form. In the fall of 2010, on the first shot of the day my shoulder went "POP!" and almost dropped me to my knees. My Dr. sent me to a specialist who ordered an arthrogram and MRI. If you don't know what an arthrogram is.....look it up.....I recommend it to everyone....:embara: The MRI showed fraying of my biceps tendon and two partial tears of the rotator cuff, but nothing that needed immediate attention by the surgeon.....thank you, Lord! After some PT, I was back to shooting a compound in the lower 50's and worked up to 62# where I have been for a few years.

As others have astutely noted, I do not set a number of shots per session. My routine is to shoot every other day....not because I cannot shoot every day....but then I "get" to shoot rather than "have" to shoot....an attitude thing. Some days I start our sharp, seem to drop off and then come back.....I hate ending on a bad note. Other days I start out a bit rough and come around. Those few stellar days when I keep banging the aiming spot, I sometimes pack up early to keep the "glow" before messing up. I'm blessed to have access to the church gym next door during the winter months, where I keep a Morrell bag target on a frame. Behind our home, I have unlimited space and set up my outdoor range for 70 yards. I can shoot farther if I move my backstop eastward, as they plant corn immediately behind my 70 yard marker and it gets tough to see later in the summer.....:wink: On a summer evening shooting longer distances, the setting sun often tells me it is time to stop.


----------



## dave insan (Mar 31, 2014)

30 arrows most days.


----------



## Kimel (Feb 5, 2020)

You guys are an inspiration! I’m 57 and just plotting my return after around a 40 year layoff. I hope to keep going as long as possible and new activities seem to be key to staying young at heart.


----------



## shortman80 (Aug 13, 2016)

I shoot 4 or 5 arrows from 10 to 50 yards in summer for 3d. would like to shoot some spots but none close around any more.


----------



## boman49 (Jul 3, 2009)

I try to shoot at least a couple of arrows every day. On good days a few dozen.


----------



## rkbroyl (Oct 1, 2016)

Just started shooting a compound again last fall after several years off due to a shoulder problem. I usually shoot 20-30 per day.


----------



## mgx1138 (Mar 29, 2019)

I am 63 and have been shooting Olympic recurve for about a year. My draw weight is now 37# and I typically shoot 40 to 60 "good" arrows per session. After that I notice that I'm tired and my hold is breaking down. I've been doing 3 or 4 sessions a week. I plan to increase my number of sessions to 5 or 6/wk and my draw weight to 40# by this summer. Trying to only do good practice, not just throw arrows downrange.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Weather finally getting better. With the virus & all events I "wanted" to attend on hold or cancelled it will be back yard for I'm guessing most if not all of 2020 tournament season. Since I've shot next to ZERO since Deer season I'll be setting my 2 blocks & bag at 20,30,40 yds. & my 3-D mostly 30 (from my deck). My target compound is set on 45#s & 75% let off. Hopefully I will start with a minimum of 10 from each distance (30 total). Once I have these tightened up & myself more in tune I will add 50 & 60 yds to the mix. 10 each = 50 shots minimum. In the past my sessions were minimum 60 shots & like every other day + some type tournament. I'm not much into 3-D so I plan on setting up & shoot a complete 28 field round (112 arrows 10 thru 80 yds) & get me a 900 round face to shoot it (30 arrows 60-50-40 yds). I am fortunate to get those distances in my back yard, out of the way. My hunting compound is 60# & I can pull with ease in any position. I usually start with it a couple weeks b/4 season, shoot it every day with BHs & a minimum of 20 shots. 20 is usually a given so most of my BH practice is 30 & 40 yds. I have a 50 & 60 yd pin & check them but can't remember using anything hunting over 30 in many years. I don't shoot groups with BHs either. 3-4 shots at a time & "different spots. When I shoot my 50# Longbow with fingers & wood arrows, no sight I do 30 & 20 yds & 10 shots from each.


----------

